# sandusky area crappie?



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

Was just wondering if anyone has been catching crappie in any marinas in sandusky. I've tried battery park the past few weekends right before night with minnows but no luck not one fish. thanks for any help


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2004)

he is up there like four days a week...hopefully he will see your post...Personally i would move up on the lake side...the slabs in the marina's off catawba around the rocks are usually kicking bout now..and you don't get all the grief cause the boats are out..shallow yes....but hit just off the shallow in the dredged part of the docks..


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

The Crappies have been hitting so far for me, but I had to change my approach this Fall than normal.
Fishing behind Damon's at Battery Park in Downtown Sandusky the concrete docks along the bay side has been opened for fishing and that' where I've been doing the best so far.
Forget a daytime bite, for it has been after 5:30 p.m. before I have seen any that could go home taken.
I will drop a 1/32oz or 1/64 oz. Mini-Foo jig down along the walls around 3 to 3 1/2 feet with a float attached. Once it settles just small twitches then wait for any type of float movement. They have not been hitting it hard, but more so like moving the lure. I will attach a wax worm most of the time also to the lure.
I found on some nights when nothing happens I will then walk the inner walls dragging the same type of offering two feet or so, stop and wait then repete the movement.
Each night the time of the "bite" has been different and I have at times waited till 7 to 8 p.m. before they hit.
Last night they were about 2 1/2 feet off the wall in 3 feet of water and they just wanted the lure still for the longest time then the float would slowly start to move away and I'd set the hook.
This year for me so far hasn"t produced large numbers as in past years , but the size later in the evening make up for the down sizing of numbers.
If you look at the dock lights shining on the water I don't fish the brightest areas, but on the outskirts of the lite area seems to be better.
Watching the minnow fishermen I'd say they have been doing about the same , but the minnows must be livily and little or no weight. You'll find alots of folks fishing the area , but there's plenty of room and for the most part I go down the walls and fish alone most of the time.

Shoreline Park: the channel which is closest to the Marina has a number of overhead lights burnt out and in that area I have not fished as deep using 1/32 blue sparkle slider jig with wax worm attached. The twitching seems to work in that area.

Battery Park Main Marina(inside wall) This area I still have been able to cast a 1 1/2 to 2 inch grub blue and white and pick up a few right at sundown which gets eariler everyday. Then I switch to a long pole 14 foot and tight line small jigs along the rock points just dabbing the jig to the bottom and that also produces till about 8 p.m., then they turn off.

The thing I have found is there's Crappies all over the place this year and you have to be patient and just look for them. But remember after a period of time move either direction if none hit.

I have not done any good after midnight in any of the areas, so to me it's been an evening bite.
I looked back on my notes and since the 1st of November the totals are around 9 to 13 a night, with many smaller ones released. I have enough put up for Lent this year , so it's mostly catch and release now. 

Tight lining off the rock piles on the pier that runs off Shoreline Park:

This has produced the biggest crappies , but the numbers are down this fall.
The best time is right around sunset to 8:30 p.m.
Walking out the wall where it turns east is about the best spot . It has a steel tie up bulk head right where you turn. The water there is about 13 foot deep and I will use a long pole and set the depth about 10 foot using a charlie Brewer 2 inch cotton candy jig with one or two split shot attached to the line to get it down. One or two small uplifting twitches then wait and donk they hit fast and be ready for their gone that quick.
I also take along a rod & reel and cast for Walleye when done. I use a smaller 1/8 oz rattle trap silver and blue. I watch for dimples on the water and cast the outside of the dimples . You wil need a good net to reach off the rocks and rely on your night vision to see the dimples.Off and on since the 1st of Novemeber I have taken 5 walleyes this way, so don't expect limits. I will allow the lure a sinking two count keeping the rod tip high and start a retrieve.The walleyes are not giant , but the good eating size for me at least.

Behind the Police Station:So far I haven't seen to many walleye taken, but last year it was freezing cold before I started catching them there, so I figure it's early yet.

Hope this helps you out and I would expect the crappie bite to continue for some time yet. But remember be flexable to be able to move around when fishing and I think you come home with some.

Tight Lines,
JimG


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for the replys i will let u no how i do this weekend


----------



## DANDE (Apr 12, 2004)

thamks for the info jim. maybe we will run in to each other one of these nites. dan j


----------

